

Show HN: Turn any blog into a podcast using text-to-speech - xmas_project
http://www.podcastomatic.com

======
xmas_project
This is my holiday project, so please let me know what I can improve. Is the
copy clear enough? Does the service provide value? Can I increase the value
for the user in any way?

Feel free to criticize :)

~~~
rockyroadster
I haven't actually used it so I may be mistaken but I assume the finished
podcast has one of those robotic like text to speech voices. At least for me,
I can't imagine listening to any longish podcast in that voice.

~~~
xmas_project
Try it out. Was it better or worse than you expected? :-)

~~~
rockyroadster
About the same. It's really cool and I can definitely see myself using it for
longer form stuff.

------
escaped_reddit
doesn't work.

~~~
xmas_project
The conversion was taking too long time due to bug. But please try again now!

